# Team-T



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo ,

Da ich ein Paartage schon im Forum angemeldet bin ,möchte ich mich auch vorstellen 
Ich heiße Timo  bin 42 Jahre alt und Lebe in Frankfurt.
Mein Sohn ( 10 J) und ich sind Total Norwegen Begeistert… April waren wir in Havöy
60 Km Luftlinie vom Nordkap …Natürlich Angeln ! 
Ich versuche im Jahr Min.2 Mal nach Norwegen zu Reisen…. unser Letzter Angelurlaub war Mit Sturmmasken und ziemlich Hartem Wetter  deswegen hab ich meinem Sohn versprochen das wir Dieses mal in der sonne angeln ….es geht  in die USA Ft.Myers 14 Tage wollen wir Mit einem Auto Golf von Mexico entlang bis nach Islamorada und Zurück ( Rückweg über Cape Caneveral - Orlando) vom 16.7.2009 an 
Meine erste Frage Hat jemand Ein Tipp Für ein Kapitän ? Es gibt ja Unmengen an web Seiten die alle Weltmeister sind und die dicksten fische angeln für 500-1000 Dolar |rolleyes
Eine Faire Adresse Für Boot Vermietung ?…. Kein Party Boot !
Sollte ich im Bass Proshop in Ft Myers einkaufen oder Islamorada ?
Ein paar Berichte im Forum über Florida Hab ich schon gelesen.
Unsere Angelabenteuer könnt ihr in unsere web Seite nachlesen  www.Team-T-norge.de

Danke für die Tipp s im voraus


----------



## Gloin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

#hTips hab ich leider keine, aber wollte mal ein dickes Kompliment für Deine/Eure Homepage aussprechen!!!


----------



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Gloin schrieb:


> #hTips hab ich leider keine, aber wollte mal ein dickes Kompliment für Deine/Eure Homepage aussprechen!!!



Danke Gloin.


----------



## rauber83 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

hey also erstmal willkommen !!!! ganz ehrlich du hast 3 chancen: entweder 500- was auch immer dollar ausgeben für eine charter, oder ne group charter, wo du so bei 100-300 dollar pp bist, oder ein party boot..... wenn du dir selbst ein boot mietest bist du auch bei locker 200 dollar plus benzin plus plus plus..... also ich kann party boote waermstens empfehlen. arbeite selbst manchmal auf welchen und es ist der beste "bang for the money". vor allem kannst du erfahrung sammeln und diese dann wenn du vielleicht wieder hinfaehrst nützen.
zum einkaufen empfehle ich dir river marine supply in miami. bass pro shop ist zwar sau schoen zum anschauen und so aber überteuert und ne heuschrecke die alle kleinen laeden verdraengt und dann die preise erhoeht......


----------



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Hi Rauber 83

Wir kommen in Ft Myers an und mein erstes ziel ist Islamorada ,ich nehme Kein Angelzeug mit 
Da Ich mich Im Bass Proshop Austoben wollte …Ruten  und Rollen Hab ich eigentlich Genug ….
Cabelas Gibt’s Leider nicht auf der Rute und Miami wollte ich in diesem urlaub Meiden .
Habe mal vor 10 Jahren im Sancarlos bulevard in FtMyers so ein Party Boot Trip Mitgemacht 
Na ja … Wer es mag warum nicht …Ist nicht so meine Welt …wir hatten kleine Red Snaper 
Gefangen. Ich hätte Lust  mal Richtig Off shore zu fischen …. Mit was für fische  Kann ich rechnen, zu dieser Jahreszeit ?

Gruß Timo


----------



## rauber83 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Team-T schrieb:


> Hi Rauber 83
> 
> Wir kommen in Ft Myers an und mein erstes ziel ist Islamorada ,ich nehme Kein Angelzeug mit
> Da Ich mich Im Bass Proshop Austoben wollte …Ruten  und Rollen Hab ich eigentlich Genug ….
> ...



ok fuer offshore musst du ne charter machen. wenn du zu zweit bist ist halt ne groupcharter zu empfehlen. im sommer geht eigentlich alles. also von deepdroping auf swordfish, marlin, yellowfin, dolphin, bottom fischen auch alles, wobei ab 15. august red snapper schonzeit hat... selber bootmiten usw rat ich dir absolut ab, erstmal erfahrung sammeln.....


----------



## Allrounder81 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Moin...

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen. Kann dir zwar selbst keine Tipps geben, kann den Bericht (Und den ganzen Thread!)von "Petra und Robert" empfehlen. Kann auch als "Deutschlandangler" sagen: ...da lernste was.


----------



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Lies Dir mal den Bericht von Petra und Robert durch - da sollten eigentlich keine Fragen offen bleiben klick



Danke Martin 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



rauber83 schrieb:


> ok fuer offshore musst du ne charter machen. wenn du zu zweit bist ist halt ne groupcharter zu empfehlen. im sommer geht eigentlich alles. also von deepdroping auf swordfish, marlin, yellowfin, dolphin, bottom fischen auch alles, wobei ab 15. august red snapper schonzeit hat... selber bootmiten usw rat ich dir absolut ab, erstmal erfahrung sammeln.....



Danke ! Werde Live Berichten 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Team-T (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Allrounder81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen. Kann dir zwar selbst keine Tipps geben, kann den Bericht (Und den ganzen Thread!)von "Petra und Robert" empfehlen. Kann auch als "Deutschlandangler" sagen: ...da lernste was.



Danke dir Mann lernt nie Aus  ! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## guifri (9. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Hallo,

wie war´s denn in Florida?

Ich habe den Thread erst jetzt gesehen, sonst hätte ich was schreiben können...aber sag an, was ging? Ich lechze nach jeder Meldung aus meiner schon irgendwie gefühlten Wunschheimat:l

Ich bin erst Ende Mai 2010 wieder dort. #q:g


----------



## Team-T (12. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



guifri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie war´s denn in Florida?
> 
> ...



Da Ist der Florida Bericht 

http://www.team-t-norge.de/20.html

Gruß  Timur


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Klasse #6


----------



## guifri (17. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Sehr schön...verstärkt aber nur mein "heim"weh....genau diese art zu angeln steht bei mir für nächsten mai auf den plan...

habe schon diverse neue schleppköder, jigs, ruten, rollen, fluocarbon, wire und und...sogar ein wurfnetz mit dem ich bald im garten üben werde (hoffentlich sehen mich die nachbarn nicht, die meinen sonst ich hätte bei ben hur live angeheuert)...


----------



## Klaus S. (17. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Sehr geiler Bericht!!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Heiko112 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

Moin

Klasse Internetseite die Ihr da habt. Super Berichte von super Reisen.

Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings noch.  

Wollst du mich adoptieren ? Bin auch Stubenrein und Pflegeleicht.:q:q#6.


Will auch um die Welt Jetten und dicke Fische fangen.

Fettes Petri und weiter so !

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Team-T (21. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Klasse #6



Danke


----------



## Team-T (21. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Bericht!!!! #6#6#6



Freut mich Das es dir Gefält 

Gruß Timur


----------



## Team-T (21. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Klasse Internetseite die Ihr da habt. Super Berichte von super Reisen.
> 
> ...




30 Tage Noch bis Malediven GT s Ärgern und Sail Dance #6


----------



## Team-T (21. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



guifri schrieb:


> Sehr schön...verstärkt aber nur mein "heim"weh....genau diese art zu angeln steht bei mir für nächsten mai auf den plan...
> 
> habe schon diverse neue schleppköder, jigs, ruten, rollen, fluocarbon, wire und und...sogar ein wurfnetz mit dem ich bald im garten üben werde (hoffentlich sehen mich die nachbarn nicht, die meinen sonst ich hätte bei ben hur live angeheuert)...



das mit dem wurfnetz ist eine qual dan üb mal richtig  Habs auch probiert :q


----------



## guifri (22. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*



Team-T schrieb:


> das mit dem wurfnetz ist eine qual dan üb mal richtig  Habs auch probiert :q



ich befürchte auch, dass das eher komisch aussehen wird...


----------



## rob (23. September 2009)

*AW: Team-T*

exzellenter bericht und super bilder.dafür danke!
eure anderen berichte auf deiner seite gefallen mir ebenso.
lg rob


----------

